

Wrong notes and syntax errors: The joy of improv in music and code - a_w
http://boingboing.net/2015/05/14/writing-music-coding.html

======
TheLoneWolfling
This is one of the things I love about some of the Turing tarpits. Pretty much
any input works, for some definition of works.

It's also the reason why I have a soft spot for (some) visual programming
languages (the one for old Lego Mindstorms, for instance).

